# Steel shot



## cccp80 (Jul 19, 2005)

Where do you guys buy steel shot shells? Wht brands make them? The only shells I could find were lead shot....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

www.duckhuntingstuff.com is a good place to buy kent steel. gander mtn has some other brands too. fin,feather fur in ashland on rt 250 has a good selection when the season comes around. go to www.ohiowaterfowler.com and look for duckhuntingstuf.com's banner. his prices are cheaper shipped to you ,than you driving around to find some,macksprairewings.com too. if i drive around looking they never have exactly what i want.order online and you will get exactly what you want and order. cabelas.com too good shootin to ya...P.S. duckhuntingstuff.com is under construction right now. or better yet go to 1 of the waterfowl shows comming up in sept. and get good prices too. there's 1 in port clinton and 1 in mercer too. the best show is in point mouilee ,michigan.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I get almost all my steel shot at gander Mountians.
Get a little closer to Fowl season and everyone but the marts will have them in stock


----------

